
How to write awesome tech specs - kostarelo
https://eng.lyft.com/awesome-tech-specs-86eea8e45bb9
======
hbcondo714
> This post was written by two software engineers at Lyft

This is a nice write-up but I'm just curious if having software engineers
write tech specs is the norm and or if there are other roles writing tech
specs too

